# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Microsoft Windows  > Microsoft Windows for professionals  >  Protect your website from hackers!

## XP user

*Quick Security Checklist for Webmasters*

In recent months, there's been a noticeable increase in the number of compromised websites around the web. One explanation is that people are resorting to hacking sites in order to distribute malware or attempt to spam search results. Regardless of the reason, it's a great time for all of us to review helpful webmaster security tips.
continue...

Paul

----------

